# Has anyone played In Again Out Again...



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 20, 2007)

...by Philip Glass?

It's a piece for two pianos. The score is handwritten and very difficult to read. Moreover, the barlines for the two pianos don't sync up...

Has anyone on here played it before, and can they give me any advice on how to do so?


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

CAn't say I have.

Sounds intriguing though. Is there a recording of it available?


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 20, 2007)

No, I've looked. Least, if there is, Google doesn't know about it, and if Google doesn't know about it, I think it's pretty hard to find.


----------

